# Μεταγραφή ονομάτων



## fofoka (Nov 20, 2009)

Καλημέρα!

Ξενοδοχεία στη Νέα Υόρκη:
*Algonquin *= Αλγκόνκιν (σωστός ο τόνος;)
(http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=Αλγκόνκιν&meta=&aq=null&oq=Θλιβερέ+19+αιώνα!)
*Pierre* = Πιερ
*Barbizon* = Μπαρμπιζόν (;)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbizon_Hotel_for_Women

Και:
*Madeleine Carroll *(26 February 1906 – 2 October 1987) was a British actress, popular in the 1930s and 1940s. = Μάντλην Κάρολ (;)
*Carl Van Vechten *(June 17, 1880 – December 21, 1964) was an American writer and photographer who was a patron of the Harlem Renaissance and the literary executor of Gertrude Stein. = Καρλ βαν Βέχτεν (;)
*Helen Iswolsky *(1896–1975) was one of the leading intellectual lay persons among the Russian emigre communities in the West, and was one of God's gifts to the Russian Byzantine Catholic Church. = Έλεν Ιζβόλσκι (;)
*Fats Waller* = Φατς (Γ)ουόλερ (;)

Και τρεις καλλιτέχνες της λεγόμενης Αναγέννησης του Χάρλεμ:
*Eric Walrond* = Έρικ Βάλροντ (;)
*Countee Cullen* = Κάουντι Κάλεν (;)
*Langston Hughes* = Λάνγκστον Χιούτζες (;)

Επίσης:
*Charles Coughlin* = Τσαρλς Κόφλιν (;) (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Coughlin)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## fofoka (Nov 20, 2009)

Και μια διόρθωση:
*Langston Hughes *= Λάνγκστον Χιουζ
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Λάνγκστον_Χιουζ


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 20, 2009)

Για το "Algonquin" εξέτασε και την πιθανότητα να παίζει το γαλλικό "Αλγκονκέν", μια και όρος πρωτοχρησιμοποιήθηκε από τους Γάλλους (βάσει ινδιάνικης λέξης, βέβαια). 

Ο Langston Hughes φαντάζομαι ότι είναι "Χιουζ".
Για τον Walrond γιατί μεταγραφή με "Β" και όχι "Γου"; Άλλωστε ήταν Αφροαμερικανός.

Οι υπόλοιπες προτάσεις σου μου φαίνονται απολύτως ΟΚ (αν και για τη "Μάντλην" θα ακούσεις, ίσως, κι άλλες προτάσεις για τη μεταγραφή).

Έδιτ: τώρα βλέπω τη διόρθωση για τον Χιουζ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2009)

Θα έλεγα ότι πιθανότερες μου φαίνονται για αμερικάνικες προφορές:
Αλγκόνκιν (παρά τη σωστή παρατήρηση του Ρογήρου), Μπάρμπιζον, Μάντλιν (:)) Κάρολ, βαν Βέκτεν, Ιζουόλσκι, Γουόλερ, Γουόλροντ και Κάφλιν,
...αλλά δεν θέλω και να σε πάρω στο λαιμό μου, επειδή δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος από αυτούς επέμενε να τον φωνάζουν διαφορετικά (ή αν το όνομά του έχει ήδη αποδοθεί και είναι «καθιερωμένο» αλλιώς).


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Μικρές διαφοροποιήσεις:

Algonquin = Αλγκόνκιν
Pierre = *Πιέρ*
Barbizon = *Μπάρμπιζον*
Madeleine Carroll = Μάντλιν Κάρολ (πιο διαδεδομένο, το πρώτο, από Μάντλεν ή Μάντελεν --- ή Μάντλην)
Carl Van Vechten = Καρλ βαν Βέκτεν
Helen Iswolsky = Έλεν Ιζβόλσκι (το προτιμώ και ακόμα καλύτερα με το γαλλικό της, Ελέν Ιζβόλσκι)
Fats Waller = Φατς Γουόλερ 
Eric Walrond = Έρικ Γουόλροντ
Countee Cullen = Κάουντι Κάλεν
Langston Hughes = Λάνγκστον Χιουζ
Charles Coughlin = Τσαρλς *Κόγκλιν*


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 20, 2009)

Κόγκλιν προφερόταν και το επίθετο του χαρακτήρα που έπαιξε ο Μπράιαν Μπράουν στο Κοκτέιλ και απ' ό,τι βλέπω στο imdb γράφεται το ίδιο (Coughlin).


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2009)

Ο Κόγκλιν είναι διπλοδιασταυρωμένος από λεξικό προφοράς ονομάτων και από γιουτιουμπάκι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ο Κόγκλιν είναι διπλοδιασταυρωμένος από λεξικό προφοράς ονομάτων και από γιουτιουμπάκι.



Μα και η βίκι, στην αρχική παραπομπή της Φωφώκας, το τονίζει: _COG_-LIN (ντροπή μου, δεν έκανα ούτε ένα κλικ πριν πιάσω τους βήχες) .


----------



## fofoka (Nov 21, 2009)

Η δε Φωφώκα επίσης το αγνόησε κανονικότατα!


----------



## fofoka (Nov 23, 2009)

Υπάρχει και συνέχεια:

Everglades = Εβεργκλέιντς / Έβεργκλειντς (Στον Κλιματιζόμενο εφιάλτη του Χ. Μίλερ -Μεταίχμιο, 2009- το βρίσκω «το Εβεργκλέιντς», συμφωνείτε με το άρθρο;)
Cypress Swamp (http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=Cypress+Swamp+&meta=&aq=f&oq=) = Σάιπρες Σουαμπ 
Charleston = Τσάρλστον (στα Ταξίδια του Π. Μοράν)/ Τσάρλεστον (στον Μίλερ και πάλι)
Idaho = Αϊντάχο / Άινταχο
Wyoming = (Γ)ουαϊόμινγκ/ (Γ)ουαόμινγκ
Monterey = Μόντερεϊ/ Μοντερέι
Birmingham = Μπέρμιγχαμ (ΗΠΑ)
Washington = Ουάσινγκτον 
Arlington = Άρλινγκτον
Manassas = Μανάσας
Dumbarton Oaks (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dumbarton_Oaks) = Ντάμπαρτον Όουκς
Pennsylvania = Πενσυλβάνια
New Salem = Νιου Σέιλεμ (Ο Βενέζης, στην Αμερικάνικη γη, το λέει «Σέλαμ»)
Plains of Abraham (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plains_of_Abraham) = Πεδιάδα του Αβραάμ
Milwaukee = Μιλγουόκι
Susquehannah (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susquehanna_River) = Σουσκεχάνα (ή μήπως Σασκάτσουαν; http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=Σασκάτσουαν&meta=&aq=f&oq=)
Chickahominy (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chickahominy_River) = Τσικαχόμινι
Royal Oak = Ρόαγιαλ Όουκ
Berkley = Μπέρκλεϊ

Château-Thierry = Σατώ-Τιερί / Τιερύ
Passy = Πασσύ / Πασί (στον Μίλερ) 
Sainte-Anne-de-Beaupré = Σεντ-Ανν-ντε-Μπωπρέ 
Aubusson = Ωμπυσόν (ή μήπως να μην το μεταγράψω; εν προκειμένω, αναφέρεται σε μάρκα χαλιού –“le grand Aubusson sur lequel je me tiens”)


----------



## fofoka (Nov 23, 2009)

Καθώς επίσης και αυτά:


Paul Reynaud = Πωλ Ρεϊνό
Juan Gris = Χουάν Γκρι
William Thackeray = Γουίλιαμ Θάκερεϊ / Θάκερυ 
Edgar Allan Poe = Έντγκαρ Άλαν Πόου ή Πόε 
Robert Louis Stevenson = Ρόμπερτ Λούις Στίβενσον
Henry David Thoreau = Χένρι Ντέηβιντ Θoρώ
Walt Whitman = Γουολτ Γουίτμαν
Sir Peter Lely = Σερ Πίτερ Λέλι
Mark Twain = Μαρκ Τουέιν (Στον Μοράν, Τουαίν)
Rip Van Winkle = Ριπ βαν Γουίνκλ
Metcalfe = Μίτκαλφ
Fitzhugh = Φίτζχιου 
Gershom Hakkim = Γκερσόμ Χακίμ
Matheson = Μάθεσον 
Gilda = Γκίλντα 
Andrews = Άντριους
John Rolfe = Τζον Ραλφ
Woodrow Wilson = Γούντροου Γουίλσον
Bela Lugosi = Μπέλα Λουγκόσι
Louis Bromfield = Λούις Μπρούμφιλντ


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2009)

*Everglades* = Έβεργκλεϊντς (ακριβές) | Εβεργκλέιντς (εκδοχή Μήτσου) — μοιρασμένα τα ευρήματα, αλλά τα περισσότερα θέλουν τον πληθυντικό
*Cypress Swamp* = Σάιπρες Σουάμπ (με τόνο. Ναι, ελάχιστοι φαίνεται να ξέρουν ότι προφέρεται «σουόμπ»).
*Charleston* = Τσάρλεστον (Έτσι τα έχει και ο Πάπυρος. Η έλξη της ορθογραφίας του χορού είναι πολύ ισχυρή, οπότε προτιμούμε το λάθος.)
*Idaho* = Άινταχο (οι Αμερικανοί), Αϊντάχο (ο Πάπυρος και ο Μήτσος)
*Wyoming* = Γουαϊόμινγκ
*Monterey* = Μοντερέι
*Birmingham* = Μπέρμιγχαμ
*Washington* = Ουάσινγκτον
*Arlington* = Άρλινγκτον
*Manassas* = Μανάσας
*Dumbarton Oaks* = Ντάμπαρτον Όουκς (σωστή προφορά, έτσι και στον Πάπυρο)
*Pennsylvania* = Πενσυλβάνια (έτσι στον Πάπυρο). Παλιότερα ήταν παροξύτονο, Πεννσυλβανία (Δρανδάκης), με απλοποίηση σε Πενσιλβανία (Μείζον).
*New Salem* = Μετά τις Μάγισσες, έγινε κι αυτό Νιου Σάλεμ. Ο Πάπυρος τα θέλει Σέιλεμ.
*Plains of Abraham* = Πεδιάδα του Αβραάμ
*Milwaukee* = Μιλγουόκι (ο Πάπυρος, με την «αντιστρεψιμότητα», το γράφει Μιλγουώκη, λες και είναι θηλυκό).
*Susquehanna* = Σασκουεχάνα (καμία σχέση με το Σασκάτσουαν)
*Chickahominy* = Τσικαχόμινι
*Royal Oak* = Ρόγιαλ Όουκ (στον Πάπυρο)
*Berkley* = Μπέρκλεϊ γράφουν οι πολλοί (είναι, βέβαια, Μπέρκλι).

*Château-Thierry* = Σατό-Τιερί / Σατώ-Τιερύ ή Σατώ-Τιερρύ (Τα θέματα συνέπειας είναι δική σου υπόθεση. Πάντως, το «Σατώ-Τιερί» θα ήταν οξύμωρο.)
*Passy* = Πασί / Πασσύ (Πασύ στον Πάπυρο. Θυμίζω ότι διατηρεί μόνο τα φωνήεντα, όχι τα διπλά σύμφωνα.)
*Sainte-Anne-de-Beaupré* = Πάπυρος: Σαιντ-Αν-ντε-Μπωπρέ, απλογράφηση: Σεντ-Αν-ντε-Μποπρέ
*Aubusson* = Ομπισόν / Ωμπυσόν
*Paul Reynaud* = Πολ Ρενό / Πωλ Ρενώ
*Juan Gris* = Χουάν Γκρις (οι Ισπανοί), Γκρι ίσως οι Γάλλοι, οπότε ο Πάπυρος τον γράφει σε ολόκληρο το άρθρο Γκρι(ς)!
*William Thackeray* = Γουίλιαμ Θάκερι / Θάκερυ (Πάπυρος)
*Edgar Allan Poe* = Έντγκαρ Άλαν Πόου ή Πόε 
*Robert Louis Stevenson* = Ρόμπερτ Λούις Στίβενσον (Στήβενσον, βέβαια, οι άλλοι)
*Henry David Thoreau* = Χένρι Ντέιβιντ Θορό / Χένρυ Νταίηβιντ Θoρώ
*Walt Whitman* = Γουόλτ Γουίτμαν (Τρελοκομείο. Έχουμε και Ουόλτ Ουίτμαν, ενώ στον Πάπυρο Ουόλτ Χουίτμαν). 
*Sir Peter Lely* = σερ Πίτερ Λίλι (στον Πάπυρο, Σερ Πήτερ Λέλυ). Να τα βρούμε στο Λέλι;
*Mark Twain* = Μαρκ Τουέιν (άλλος ταλαιπωρημένος: δες εδώ. Στον Πάπυρο: Τουαίην)
*Rip Van Winkle* = Ριπ Bαν Γουίνκλ (στις μεταφράσεις: Ουίνκλ)
*Metcalfe* = Μέτκαφ (Είναι «ελληνικά» τα «Μέτκαλφ».)
*Fitzhugh* = Φιτσχιού
*Matheson* = Μάθεσον
*Gilda* = Γκίλντα (την ταινία πάντως την είχαν κάνει Τζίλντα)
*Andrews* = Άντριους 
*John Rolfe* = Τζον Ρολφ
*Woodrow Wilson* = Γούντροου Γουίλσον
*Bela Lugosi* = Μπέλα Λουγκόζι (το σωστό είναι Λουγκόσι, αλλά έχει επικρατήσει το «ζ»)
*Louis Bromfield* = Λούις Μπρόμφιλντ (Μπρόμφηλντ στον Πάπυρο)


----------



## fofoka (Nov 23, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.


----------



## stathis (Mar 28, 2011)

Έχω ένα κατεβατό με κύρια ονόματα (αμερικανικά κυρίως) και θα ήθελα μια γνώμη για τη μεταγραφή τους. Ουσιαστικά με ενδιαφέρει η προφορά τους και όχι η όποια ορθογραφία, καθώς ο πελάτης είναι οπαδός της απλογράφησης. Να τα ανεβάζω εδώ λίγα-λίγα (ή μάλλον πολλά-πολλά), ή να ανοίξω καινούργιο νήμα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 28, 2011)

Θα έλεγα να τα ανεβάσεις όλα μαζί, σε στιλ αμερικάνικο=προτεινόμενο ελληνικό και αν προκύπτουν αλλαγές, επικεντρωνόμαστε σε αυτές.


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2011)

Καλά είναι εδώ. Μπορείς να τα κάνεις πακετάκια π.χ. των πέντε ερωτήσεων μέσα στο ίδιο μήνυμα, για να δίνουμε γρήγορες απαντήσεις και να μην πειράζει αν συμπέσουμε σε καμιά πεντάδα.


----------



## stathis (Mar 28, 2011)

Οκ, μερσί. Πιθανόν να ανεβάσω το πρώτο πακετάκι απόψε.


----------



## Tapioco (Mar 29, 2011)

Αυτουνού το επώνυμο πως το γράφουμε στα ελληνικά;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 29, 2011)

Υ :) 
(Το συντομότερο όνομα που υπάρχει )


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2011)

Όχι, το συντομότερο όνομα είναι η μεταγραφή του σε Ι. Ο κύριος Ι. :)

Θρίαμβος! Μπορείς πια στη Λεξιλογία να βρεις και λέξεις του ενός γράμματος (αρκεί να βάλεις την Palavra να ψάξει).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2011)

Δεν έχουμε αναφορά στον κύριο Τίποτα;


----------



## Tapioco (Mar 29, 2011)

Μπωωωωωωωω, τι είστε εσείς εδώ μέσα, ρε;
Όλα τα έχετε προλάβει!

Υπάρχει και κανένα τοπίκιον σχετικά με την ...ανάδρομη μεταγραφή ονομάτων;

Παράδειγμα: 
Η εκλεκτή αθλήτρια Milica Dabović έγινε στα ελληνικά Μίλιτσα Ντάμποβιτς.

Στην συνέχεια, ο άξιος συντάκτης αθλητικογράφος "αναμετέγραψε" το όνομα ως "Νtampobits" (ψηλά, στον σύνδεσμο).


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 29, 2011)

Tapioco said:


> Η εκλεκτή αθλήτρια Milica Dabović έγινε στα ελληνικά Μίλιτσα Ντάμποβιτς.
> 
> Στην συνέχεια, ο άξιος συντάκτης αθλητικογράφος "αναμετέγραψε" το όνομα ως "Νtampobits" (ψηλά, στον σύνδεσμο).




Εντάξει, δεν είναι απαραίτητα υπεύθυνος ο αθλητικογράφος για την, πιθανότατα αυτόματη, "μεταγραφή" στον διαδικτυακό σύνδεσμο. Ειδάλλως, τι να πω, θα ακολουθήθηκε το καταραμένο πρότυπο του ΕΛΟΤ για τη μεταγραφή ελληνικών ονομάτων στο λατινικό αλφάβητο  !

Κι επειδή τις φωτογραφίες που λέει ;) δεν τις είχα δει και δεν προλαβαίνω να τις ψάξω, κρατάω την πληροφορία ότι η αθλήτρια γεννήθηκε στην Κεττίγνη, την πρώτη πρωτεύουσα του Μαυροβουνίου.


----------



## stathis (Mar 31, 2011)

stathis said:


> Έχω ένα κατεβατό με κύρια ονόματα (αμερικανικά κυρίως) και θα ήθελα μια γνώμη για τη μεταγραφή τους. Ουσιαστικά με ενδιαφέρει η προφορά τους και όχι η όποια ορθογραφία, καθώς ο πελάτης είναι οπαδός της απλογράφησης.


Πάμε λοιπόν:

*Michel de Montaigne* = Μισέλ ντε Μοντέν
*Sigmund Freud* = Σίγκμουντ ή Ζίγκμουντ Φρόιντ; (στο Google τα Σίγκμουντ και Ζίγκμουντ πάνε στήθος με στήθος, αλλά όταν συνοδεύουν τον Φρόιντ η πλάστιγγα γέρνει αποφασιστικά υπέρ του σίγμα)
*Martha Bernays* = Μάρτα Μπέρναϊς (η γυναίκα του παραπάνω κυρίου· η μεταγραφή σύμφωνα με φίλο γερμανομαθή)
*Edward Titchener* = Έντουαρντ Τίτσενερ
*John Tooby* = Τζον Τούμπι
*Leda Cosmides* = Λίντα Κοσμίντις (εδώ θα γελάσουμε)
*Charles Darwin* = Κάρολος Δαρβίνος (αυτό το βάζω για να προβοκάρω τους οπαδούς του "Ντάργουιν")
*David Buss* = Ντέιβιντ Μπας
*Martin Seligman* = Μάρτιν Σέλιγκμαν ή Ζέλιγκμαν; (υπόψη ότι είναι Αμερικάνος)
*Barbara Ehrenreich* = Μπάρμπαρα Ερενράικ


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2011)

*Sigmund Freud* = Όχι Σιγμούνδος (το λατινικό είναι Σιγισμούνδος). Και, αφού η Martha Μάρτα… (πάνε αλυσίδα μετά)
*Leda Cosmides* = Λίντα Κοσμίντις (άμα δεις το βιογραφικό της: Αποκοσμίντις)
*Martin Seligman* = Μάρτιν Σέλιγκμαν
*Barbara Ehrenreich* = Μπάρμπαρα Ερενράικ (Αμερικάνικα: Έρενραϊκ)


----------



## stathis (Apr 1, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ! Να υποθέσω ότι με τις άλλες μεταγραφές συμφωνείς;



nickel said:


> *Sigmund Freud* = Όχι Σιγμούνδος (το λατινικό είναι Σιγισμούνδος). Και, αφού η Martha Μάρτα… (πάνε αλυσίδα μετά)


Καλά, δεν υπήρχε η παραμικρή περίπτωση να τον πω Σιγισμούνδο ή Σιγμούνδο, και όχι βέβαια επειδή προτίμησα το Μάρτα από το Μάρθα. :)
Δεν κατάλαβα όμως, ψηφίζεις Σίγκμουντ ή Ζίγκμουντ; Αν και τελικά είναι ακαδημαϊκή η ερώτησή μου, μια και το "Σίγκμουντ Φρόιντ" είναι πολύ πιο διαδεδομένο από το "Ζίγκμουντ Φρόιντ" και θα το προτιμήσω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2011)

Η άποψή μου ήταν ότι, εφόσον θα χρησιμοποιήσεις τη γερμανική προφορά για τη γυναίκα του, ίσως θα πρέπει να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις και για τον ίδιο. Τα λεξικά και οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες προτιμούν το γερμανικό Ζίγκμουντ. Το Σίγκμουντ είναι αγγλικό και παλαιοελληνικό. Όποιο από τα δύο κι αν επιλέξεις, θα έχεις κάποιους που θα γκρινιάξουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2011)

Κι εγώ θα έγραφα Ζίγκμουντ και θα επέμενα στο γερμανικόν της προέλευσης...


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...] Όποιο από τα δύο κι αν επιλέξεις, θα έχεις κάποιους που θα γκρινιάξουν.


 
Ζίγκμουντ, γιατί πέρα απ' όλα τα υπόλοιπα, Στάθη, δεν θέλεις ν' ακούσεις Βαλκυρίες να ωρύονται. :scared:


----------



## Gutbucket (Apr 1, 2011)

Για εμέ - αν μπει άρθρο στο Everglades δε θα έπρεπε να είναι "τα";(Το ίδιο σκέφτομαι για "τα" Florida Keys). Και, Σασκαχάνα, Άινταχο, Ουαϊόμινγκ, Μοντερέι, αν και το τελευταίο προφέρεται σα να είχε δυο τόνους. Άλλα; (έχει πολλή πλάκα τούτο δω!) 
Υ.Γ. Τι; "Το μεγάλο Ωμπυσόν στο οποίο κρατιέμαι;" Δεν εννοεί βύσσωνα ε;


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2011)

Χάι! Τα Εβεργκλέιντς, θα συμφωνήσω, πάντα κυκλοφορούν με άρθρο και προτιμούν το «τα». Η Ομπισόν, που τόσο πολύ την προδίδει η απλογράφηση (όπως και η παπυρογράφηση, διότι είναι με δύο -_s_-, _Ωμπυσσόν, Aubusson_) είναι καταμεσής της Γαλλίας και φτιάχνει ταπισερί. Δεν έχει σχέση το όνομά της ούτε με τη _βύσσο_ της Παλαιάς Διαθήκης ούτε με το _βίσονα_ του Παλαιού ή του Νέου Κόσμου. :)


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 1, 2011)

Κι έχει αναδείξει μια από τις μεγαλύτερες μορφές των Ιωαννιτών, τον μεγάλο μάγιστρο του Τάγματος και καρδινάλιο Πέτρο της Ωμπυσσόν .


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2011)

Είναι εντελώς άσχετο με το νήμα, αλλά από τη στιγμή που μας έστειλε ο Ρογήρος να διαβάσουμε για τον Pierre d'Aubusson, έχω ανοίξει και χαζεύω κάθε τόσο αυτή την γκραβούρα της Ρόδου. Είναι απίστευτο το πόσο με ηρεμούν τα παστέλ της.


----------



## stathis (Apr 2, 2011)

Back to Freud:
Όταν αποφασίζουμε για τη μεταγραφή ενός ονόματος, υποθέτω ότι λαμβάνουμε υπόψη όχι μόνο την προφορά του στη μητρική γλώσσα του προσώπου, αλλά και το πώς έχει περάσει στη γλώσσα μας. Η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι ο γερο-Sigmund έχει περάσει με σίγμα, αλλά μπορεί και να πέφτω έξω.

Αν είμαστε οκ με τις υπόλοιπες μεταγραφές που πρότεινα, να περάσω στο επόμενο πακετάκι. Βασικά θα ήθελα μια επιβεβαίωση για τον Titchener.



daeman said:


> Ζίγκμουντ, γιατί πέρα απ' όλα τα υπόλοιπα, Στάθη, δεν θέλεις ν' ακούσεις Βαλκυρίες να ωρύονται. :scared:


Εντάξει, δεν πιστεύω να μου ρίξουν και ναπάλμ... (τι ταινιάρα μου θύμισες, ατιμούτσικο)


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2011)

Αυτή η τάση διόρθωσης του βαφτιστικού του Φρόιντ (*Sigismund Schlomo Freud* :) ) ξεκίνησε πριν από την απλοποίηση από _Φρόυντ_ σε _Φρόιντ_. Νομίζω ότι την πρωτοαντιλήφθηκα σαν διόρθωση του Σάλτσμπουργκ σε Ζάλτσμπουργκ. Αυτό είχε ακόμα μικρότερη πέραση. Από την άλλη, ο Ζίγκφριντ... Εγώ κρατάω ουδέτερη (επαμφοτερίζουσα, sitting on the fence) στάση τόσο για τους λόγους που λες αλλά επειδή και για τους Άγγλους είναι Σίγκμουντ (Σίγκμεντ, για την ακρίβεια).

Για τα υπόλοιπα, ναι, ακριβώς όπως τα λες. (Υπάρχει και ο Kitchener.)


----------



## stathis (Apr 10, 2011)

Δύο μεζεδάκια, μέχρι να έρθουν τα κυρίως:

*Valentine Châtenay* (η γυναίκα του Πιαζέ, προφανώς γαλλόφωνη)
*Alvaro Pascual-Leone* (Ισπανός)


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2011)

*Valentine Châtenay* = Βαλεντίν Σατενέ (απλογραφημένο) / Σατεναί


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 10, 2011)

nickel said:


> *Valentine Châtenay* = Βαλεντίν Σατενέ (απλογραφημένο) / Σατεναί


 
Προσωπικά, θα έμπαινα στον πειρασμό να προτείνω την πιστότερη στην προφορά μεταγραφή, άρα *Σατναί* ή *Σατνέ*. Το ξέρω ότι θα είναι κακό για την αντιστρεψιμότητα, αλλά... ;)

Όσο για τον κατά πολύ νεότερο Βαλενσιάνο νευρολόγο θα πρότεινα το "Άλβαρο Πασκουάλ-Λεόνε" (μέχρι να περάσει κάποια αρμοδιότερη για τα ισπανικά ψυχή:)).


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2011)

Έσπευσα να προτείνω το _Σατενέ / Σατεναί_ επειδή έτσι μεταγράφει ο Πάπυρος (με το -_αί_) και η αγορά (με -_έ_) το τοπωνύμιο. Σε γενικότερες γραμμές, αλλά πρέπει να τα βάλει κανείς κάτω ένα ένα, έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν τα τρώμε αυτά τα -_e_- της μέσης στις μεταγραφές. Π.χ. _Fontainebleau, Φοντενεμπλό_.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2011)

nickel said:


> Σε γενικότερες γραμμές, αλλά πρέπει να τα βάλει κανείς κάτω ένα ένα, έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν τα τρώμε αυτά τα -_e_- της μέσης στις μεταγραφές. Π.χ. _Fontainebleau, Φοντενεμπλό_.


Ναι, αλλά έχουμε το *πτι* (πτι μπερ, πτι παλέ κλπ)... πτι πτι μακριά από 'μάς! :laugh:


----------



## stathis (Apr 11, 2011)

Μερσί μποκού και μούτσας γκράσιας, αντιστοίχως :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 11, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Όσο για τον κατά πολύ νεότερο Βαλενσιάνο νευρολόγο θα πρότεινα το "Άλβαρο Πασκουάλ-Λεόνε" (μέχρι να περάσει κάποια αρμοδιότερη για τα ισπανικά ψυχή:)).


Εγκρίνεται από μένα, μέχρι να περάσει κι άλλη αρμόδια ψυχή. :)


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2011)

Jo también doy mi visto bueno. Εγκρίνεται


----------



## stathis (Apr 14, 2011)

AoratiMelani και Philip, ευχαριστώ.

Έτοιμα και τα κυρίως:

*Roy Baumeister* = Ρόι Μπαουμάιστερ
*Antoine Bechara* = Αντουάν Μπεσαρά; (Αμερικανός, αγνώστου καταγωγής) 
*Daniel Kahneman* = Ντάνιελ Κάνεμαν (Ισραηλινο-αμερικανός)
*Antonio Damasio* = Αντόνιο Νταμάσιο (το γνωστό δίλημμα: ζίγμα ή σήτα;)
*Alice Howe Gibbens* = Άλις Χάου Γκίμπενς
*Carl Lange* = Καρλ Λάνγκε (Δανός)
*Peter Wason* = Πίτερ Γουάσον
*Louisa Egan* = Λουίζα Ίγκαν
*George Loewenstein* = Τζορτζ Λεβενστάιν
*Chocorua* = ; (η Wiki λέει _generally pronounced "shuh-cor'-wuh"_, αλλά πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω...)
*New Hampshire* = Νιου Χάμσαϊρ ή Νιου Χαμσάιρ; (έχει ξανασυζητηθεί ad nauseam)


----------



## stathis (Apr 14, 2011)

Σιχαίνομαι αυτό που κάνω, αλλά πρέπει να σας πω ότι καλό είναι οι όποιες απαντήσεις να έρθουν μέχρι αύριο νωρίς το πρωί, που πρέπει να παραδώσω. Το λάθος είναι δικό μου που άργησα να ποστάρω την ερώτηση.

Μερικά ονόματα τα έγραψα καταχρηστικά, απλώς για επιβεβαίωση (π.χ. Egan, Baumeister), για κάποια δεν είμαι πολύ βέβαιος (π.χ. Damasio, Kahneman) και για κάποια σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά (τα εξής δύο: Bechara και Chocorua). Διαλέγετε και παίρνετε κατηγορία. Ευχαριστώ :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 14, 2011)

stathis said:


> *Chocorua* = ; (η Wiki λέει _generally pronounced "shuh-cor'-wuh"_, αλλά πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω...)


Εδώ λέει pronounced "Cho-koo'-ra", μάλλον _Τσουκούρα_, δηλαδή.
Εδώ λέει pronounced Chu-CORE-ooh-a, μάλλον _Τσουκόρουα_.
Εδώ ένας επιμένει ότι προφέρεται cho-KOR-ru-uh.
Γενικώς πρέπει να τους δυσκολεύει αρκετά και τους Αμερικάνους, γιατί ένας τύπος εδώ λέει: Ok-- step one, don't ask me how to pronounce the town it's in. Chocorua? You're on your own. Anyway..

Και επειδή νομίζω ότι δεν θα αναστηθεί ο Ινδιάνος που του έδωσε το όνομά του να μας καταραστεί να μη σταυρώνουμε νερό της φωτιάς μέχρι να μάθουμε να το λέμε σωστά, θα πρότεινα να το πεις _Τσοκορούα _που είναι και λογικά η πρώτη μεταγραφή που μας έρχεται στο μυαλό, και όξω από την πόρτα.

Εκείνη την τριτανακόπιτα να την κάναμε τυρόπιτα, κύριε κοσμανάφτα μας; ;)


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2011)

Κάποιοι εδώ φαίνονται πολύ εξοικειωμένοι με το βουνό, την ιστορία του και τον θρύλο για την ονομασία του.






Από καμιά 30ριά βιντεάκια που άντεξα να δω (όχι από τη σαβούρα, από αυτά που μου φάνηκαν πιο αξιόπιστα), δεν μπόρεσα να καταλήξω σε μία από τις εκδοχές, γιατί οι περισσότεροι το μασάνε, λιγότερο ή περισσότερο ανάλογα με την πείνα της στιγμής.

Α ναι, έχει βγει και  σειρά ορειβατικών παπουτσιών μ' αυτό το όνομα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2011)

Ψηφίζω *Τσοκόρουα* για το βουνό.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Και επειδή νομίζω ότι δεν θα αναστηθεί ο Ινδιάνος που του έδωσε το όνομά του να μας καταραστεί να μη σταυρώνουμε νερό της φωτιάς μέχρι να μάθουμε να το λέμε σωστά...


Εύκολο να το λες εσύ, αλλά ο Στίβεν Κινγκ θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να γράψει ένα τρομακτικότατο θρίλερ με βάση αυτή την κεντρική ιδέα...  Ya know... sometimes... dead is better.


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2011)

Antonio Damasio, γεννημένος και σπουδαγμένος στην Πορτογαλία. Αντόνιο Νταμά*σ*ιο τον ακούω στα περισσότερα βίντεο που βρήκα στο γιουτιούμπ, αλλά μερικοί Αμερικανοί τον προφέρουν Νταμάζιο (φταίει κι ο Τζο Ντιμάτζιο; ). Πάντως μπορείς να ρωτήσεις τον ίδιο. :)

Για τον Antoine Bechara, όσο άντεξα να ψάξω, δεν βρήκα προφορά του ονόματος (μόνο από ισπανόφωνους, άκυρη εδώ), μόνο τα στοιχεία του στο USC.


----------



## Philip (Apr 14, 2011)

ο Damasio πορτογαλιστί είναι Νταμάζιου, με ζου. Αμερικανιστί δεν ξέρω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2011)

Προτείνω: 
Antoine Bechara = Αντουάν Μπεσάρα
Antonio Damasio = Αντόνιο Νταμάσιο
Peter Wason = Πίτερ Γουάσον (ήταν έκπληξη αυτό)
George Loewenstein = Τζορτζ Λεβενστάιν
New Hampshire = Νιου Χαμσάιρ
(Πάνε μαζί οι κατεβασμένοι τόνοι στα τελευταία)


----------



## stathis (Apr 14, 2011)

Καταρχήν, σας ευχαριστώ θερμότατα όλους! Όπως είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχω ξαναπεί, ευχαριστώ που κάνατε αυτά που έπρεπε να κάνω εγώ αλλά δεν τα σκέφτηκα ή απλά τεμπέλιασα... 



Palavra said:


> Εδώ λέει pronounced "Cho-koo'-ra", μάλλον _Τσουκούρα_, δηλαδή.
> Εδώ λέει pronounced Chu-CORE-ooh-a, μάλλον _Τσουκόρουα_.
> Εδώ ένας επιμένει ότι προφέρεται cho-KOR-ru-uh.


Σύμφωνα με την προφορά που δίνει η Wikipedia (shuh-cor'-wuh), ποια θα ήταν η μεταγραφή; Δεν τα πάω καλά με τη φωνητική γραφή στα αγγλικά, καταλαβαίνω όμως ότι ο πρώτος φθόγγος είναι _σ_ και όχι _τσ_.

Btw, επιβεβαίωσα ότι ο Kahneman είναι Κάνεμαν. Ούτε που μου είχε περάσει από το μυαλό να καταφύγω στο Youtube... Μόλις μάθατε σε έναν πεινασμένο να ψαρεύει. :)

@ Nickel:
Γιατί ήταν έκπληξη ο Γουάσον;



Palavra said:


> Εκείνη την τριτανακόπιτα να την κάναμε τυρόπιτα, κύριε κοσμανάφτα μας; ;)


Το ήξερα...


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2011)

Θα περίμενα ο Wason να είναι Γουέισον, κατά τον Μέισον (αρχίζοντας από τον Πέρι).
Την Τσοκόρουα την άκουσα έτσι από πολλούς (με τσ-), οπότε προτιμάμε τον ήχο που αντιστοιχεί στην εικόνα. Ο τόνος στο -κό- από όλους σχεδόν.


----------



## stathis (Apr 15, 2011)

Ούτε που πήγε το μυαλό μου στον Μέισον. Σκέφτηκα κατευθείαν τον Γουάτσον. Elementary


----------



## daeman (Apr 15, 2011)

stathis said:


> Ούτε που πήγε το μυαλό μου στον Μέισον. Σκέφτηκα κατευθείαν τον Γουάτσον. Elementary


 
Wassup, Holmes? :woot:


----------



## stathis (Apr 15, 2011)

Elementary school, my dear Watson.





(το ρεφρέν είναι εντελώς Madness :-D)


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2011)

Κι ένας άλλος, πολυτάλαντος, Νταμάζιου αυτός, λογικά, όπως λέει ο Φίλιπ παραπάνω. :)

As Bruxas - Fil Costa





Música e Letra: António Damásio, Duarte Dias, Fil Costa.

Voz, Guitarras, Baixo: Fil Costa.
Bateria: David Oliveira.

Técnico de estúdio: João Mateus.
Ilustração e Design Gráfico: António Damásio.


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2011)

stathis said:


> Ούτε που πήγε το μυαλό μου στον Μέισον. Σκέφτηκα κατευθείαν τον Γουάτσον. Elementary



Διάβαζα σήμερα τον Θεοδωρόπουλο στα Νέα, όπου έπαιζε ανάμεσα στο όνομα του φίλου του Σέρλοκ Χολμς και του Watson τού DNA, στον τίτλο «Στοιχειώδες, αγαπητέ Γουάτσον» και θυμήθηκα και την προτίμηση του Στάθη για τη μεταγραφή. Σκέφτηκα, λοιπόν, να κάνω μια στατιστική, με τις μάλλον αναξιόπιστες αλλά αρκετά ενδεικτικές γκουγκλικές συγκρίσεις των πολλών μεταγραφών του ταλαίπωρου [γουότσον].



Ουώτσον | 1.280
Γουώτσον | 1.810
Ουότσον | 22.500
Ουάτσον | 27.200
Γουάτσον | 67.600
Γουότσον
|
89.900
Ομολογώ ότι ήταν έκπληξη η γκουγκλική υπεροχή του *Γουότσον*, έστω κι αν είναι η μεταγραφή που προτιμούν ο Πάπυρος και το Μείζον για τους διάφορους _Watson_.

Φορβοπρο(σ)φορές.


----------



## Cadmian (May 8, 2011)

Πως θα μεταγράφαμε την λίμνη Kasumigaura στα ελληνικά; Κασουμιγκόρα, Κασουμιγκάουρα ή κάπως αλλιώς;


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2011)

Κασουμίγκα-ούρα (Έτσι στον Πάπυρο, με ενωτικό)
Kasumi-ga-ura (lake of Kasumi) 
http://www.ilec.or.jp/database/asi/asi-35.html


----------



## Cadmian (May 8, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ σας θερμά για τον κόπο και τον χρόνο σας. Ρε τον Πάπυρο...


----------



## Irini (May 9, 2011)

Δουλεύοντας με το wiki άρθρο, αυτό το λεξικό και τον άντρα μου που ξέρει από Γιαπωνέζικα, καταλήξαμε στο "ούρα", "Κασουμιγκούρα"


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2011)

Ένσταση. Φαντάζομαι ότι καταλήξατε στο «Κασουμιγκούρα» σαν σωστή προφορά της Γιαπωνέζικης λέξης. Ωστόσο, κατά κανόνα δουλεύουμε μεταγράφοντας εκλατινισμένα ονόματα, οπότε δεχόμαστε τη λογική που οδήγησε τον εκλατινισμό να προσθέσει εκεί ένα -_a_-. Αυτά τα γιαπωνέζικα -au- (θα μπορούσα να απαντήσω αμέσως) δεν γίνονται ποτέ -_ο_-, είναι πάντα -_αου_-. Ο λόγος που το έψαξα ήταν για τη θέση του τόνου. Έχουμε δηλαδή την ιντερνετική πολυτέλεια να αναζητήσουμε τον σωστό τονισμό. Δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια να φάμε ένα -_a_- που έχουν δεχτεί οι Γιαπωνέζοι. Και, οι ίδιοι φαίνεται να λένε *Κασουμιγκάουρα* τελικά! (Στο 20")


----------



## meidei (May 9, 2011)

Για μελλοντική αναφορά:
Λατινογραμμένα Σύγχρονα Ιαπωνικά -> Λατινικά


*a*
α|
*i*
ι|
*u*
ου|
*e*
ε|
*o*
ο
*ka*
κα|
*ki*
κι|
*ku*
κου|
*ke*
κε|
*ko*
κο
*ga*
γκα|
*gi*
γκι|
*gu*
γκου|
*ge*
γκε|
*go*
γκο
*sa*
σα|
*shi*
σι|
*su*
σου|
*se*
σε|
*so*
σο
*za*
ζα|
*zi/ji*
τζι|
*zu*
ζου|
*ze*
ζε|
*zo*
ζο
*ta*
τα|
*ti/chi*
τσι|
*tu/tsu*
τσου|
*te*
τε|
*to*
το
*da*
ντα|
*d(z)i/ji*
τζι|
*d(z)u/zu*
τζου|
*de*
ντε|
*do*
ντο
*ha*
χα|
*hi*
χι|
*hu/fu*
φου|
*he*
χε|
*ho*
χο
*ba*
μπα|
*bi*
μπι|
*bu*
μπου|
*be*
μπε|
*bo*
μπο
*pa*
πα|
*pi*
πι|
*pu*
που|
*pe*
πε|
*po*
πο
*ma*
μα|
*mi*
μι|
*mu*
μου|
*me*
με|
*mo*
μο
*ya*
για|
*-*
|
*yu*
γιου|
**ye*
γιε|
*yo*
γιο
*ra*
ρα|
*ri*
ρι|
*ru*
ρου|
*re*
ρε|
*ro*
ρο
*wa*
βα|
**wi*
βι|
*-*
|
**we*
βε|
*wo/o*
ο
*n/n'*
ν/ν'|
|
|
|
! Οι συλλαβές ye, wi, we δεν υπάρχουν στα σύγχρονα ιαπωνικά, εξελίχθηκαν σε e, i, e. Συναντιούνται όμως σε παλιές μεταγραφές ή ονόματα (πχ Yedo, σύγχ. Edo)
!! Το wo διατηρείται ορθογραφικά μόνο για μια συγκεκριμένη γραμματική χρήση, αν και προφέρεται κι εκεί σαν ο. Σε παλιότερες μεταγραφές όπως το Kuro Shiwo ίσως να θέλουμε να το διατηρήσουμε. Στα σύγχρονα ιαπωνικά όμως η φράση είναι Kuro Shio.
!!! Το ν' είναι το μόνο τελικό σύμφωνο στα ιαπωνικά. Δεν είναι το ίδιο με το ν της σειράς να-νι-νου-νε-νο και συνηθίζεται πριν τα φωνήεντα και το ημίφωνο y να σημειώνεται μια απόστροφος.



*sya/sha*
σια/συα|
*syu/shu*
σιου/συου|
*syo/sho*
σιο/συο
*zya/ja*
τζα|
*zyu/jo*
τζο|
*zyo/ju*
τζου
*tya/cha*
τσα|
*tyu/chu*
τσου|
*tyo/cho*
τσο
*nya*
νια/νυα|
*nyu*
νιου/νυου|
*nyo*
νιο/νυο
*mya*
μια/μυα|
*myu*
μιου/μυου|
*myo*
μιο/μυο
*rya*
ρια/ρυα|
*ryu*
ριου/ρυου|
*ryo*
ριο/ρυο
*kya*
κια-κυα|
*kyu*
κιου/κυου|
*kyo*
κιο/κυο
*gya*
γκια/γκυα|
*gyu*
γκιου/γκυου|
*gyo*
γκιο/γκυο!Το ύψιλον μας δίνει την δυνατότητα να διευκρινίσουμε την διαφορά μεταξύ του άρτιου ι (όπως kio) και του ημίφωνου (όπως kyo). Ίσως όμως να μην έχει νόημα στα μάτια του αναγνώστη.



*ei*
εϊ/ε(ε)|
*ou*
ο(ο)!Αυτοί είναι οι μόνοι συνδυασμοί φωνηέντων που δεν προφέρονται όπως γράφονται. 
Τα ei και ou συμβολίζουν μακρά φωνήεντα (όπως και τα aa, ii, uu, ee, oo, που είναι αμέσως αντιληπτά). Το ei προφέρεται από κάποιους σαν δίφθογγος, αλλά όλο και από λιγότερους.
Αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο στα όρια του μορφήματος όμως. Σε μια σύνθετη λέξη που τελειώνει σε o και ξενικά με u, ή στην κατάληξη ενός ρήματος, προφέρεται οου και έι. 


*Μην ανησυχήσετε πολύ για τον τονισμό. Τα ιαπωνικά δεν έχουν λεξικό τονισμό όπως τα ελληνικά. Το pitch accent διαφέρει αρκετά από περιοχή σε περιοχή, οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μας ενδιαφέρει εμάς εδώ.


----------



## Earion (May 29, 2012)

Νά πώς ξεκινάει το στραβό: μεταφράζει κάποιος την επιστολή των Ευρωπαίων διανοουμένων εναντίον της ανόδου της Χρυσής Αυγής και των κομμάτων της Ακροδεξιάς σε άλλες χώρες που δημοσιεύτηκε στη _Monde_, χωρίς να γνωρίζει ποιοι είναι οι υπογράφοντες (απειρία) και χωρίς να ελέγξει πώς προφέρονται τα ονόματά τους (αδιαφορία). Αμέριμνος, μεταγράφει τον Γάλλο Bernard Kouchner και τον βγάζει Μπερνάρντ Koύχνερ. Δεκάδες ιστότοποι αναπαράγουν το κείμενο και μαζί το λάθος. Μόνο στο _Βήμα _ πρόσεξαν και το διόρθωσαν στο σωστό *Μπερνάρ Κουσνέρ*. Στο μεταξύ άλλος τον έχει βαφτίσει *Μπέρναρντ Κούσνερ και άλλος *Μπερνάρντ Κούτσνερ.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2012)

Κάποιος πρέπει να τους μιλήσει επειγόντως για το *Forvo*.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 29, 2012)

meidei said:


> Για μελλοντική αναφορά:
> Λατινογραμμένα Σύγχρονα Ιαπωνικά -> Λατινικά


εγώ δεν ασχολούμαι με γιαπωνέζικα, αλλά αυτός ο ωραίος πίνακας δεν αξίζει να μπει σε χωριστό νήμα μόνος του;


----------

